# GAIJIN goes even faster today @ the pod !!!



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Just had a call from Mick to let me know he'd beaten his personal best time this afternoon.

He ran an 8.06 @ 173mph :thumbsup:

His next run he was .4 of a second quicker by the 1/8th but snapped the spline on the box changing into 4th, had that not happened he'd of seen the first 7 !!!

Big well done for the persistance and development Mick at Tweenie Rob, Should see the 7's next time out for sure :smokin:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

well done lads, now where are the videos!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats guys :thumbsup: 

was supposed to be their today but couldnt make it 

Looks like my machine polishing done the trick :nervous: :thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome!
cant wait to see it in action this year!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Just had a call from Mick to let me know he'd beaten his personal best time this afternoon.
> 
> He ran an 8.06 @ 173mph :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Arrrrrrgggg the one that got away

Big well done bro, after 6 month out of the driving seat and 4 launches later a new PB. The 60ft times have drop considerably, which must mean you have learnt how to launch it :clap:

and as for the other fella, well lets just say he's pretty good with that lap top 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Mick on setting another personal best.

Come on Rob get it fixed - see you next weekend!!


.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Awesome day, congrats Mick and Rob.

Not the ideal start to the day for you but great to see the team spirit you guys have and the results speak for themselves. 

Cheers for the invite guys.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Great clip there.Well done with the car Mick.

The very last bit "OH BUGGER"............................love it.

7,s are surely on the way now.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done Mick and co. Hope that 7 comes along at the next run


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Great result there Mick, still looked pretty soft off the line in that vid, shame you didn't get to back up the 8.06 so it don't count for a new record (I'll grab my coat, lol) but I'm sure you'll get 7s next time, if you were .4 quicker at 1/2 track looks like you might give Reece a hurry up after all, well done man,

Where's the timeslips?

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Just got back home!

I'll get some pics n stuff up for everyone tomorrow, me n tweenie have some coronas in the fridge 

it took me a couple of runs to get back in the swing of things but all came good.

Talk about the one that got away!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 bloody times!!

Tweenie had plans to wind the car up but gave me strict instructions that he had to be happy we were getting the best out of the car first.
On our 4th run we did a 1.37 60ft and i slipped on the airshift buttton which changed from 2nd to 4th, still managed an 8.33.
5th run and a 1.29 60ft, blew an intercooler pipe off 2/3rd track 8.06

At this point tweenie was happy with me and the car, we couldnt pull more than 1.9bar off the boost controller so he tightened the wastegate preload. The result was 2.2bar.
The car felt so much faster its unreal!!!
Unfortunately the extra power snapped the input shaft on the airshifter box after the 1/8 but still pulled a 1.25 60ft and 8.7.

I knew the car felt much faster but the timeslips show interesting things..

1.29 60ft 1.25 60ft
3.47 330ft 3.32 330ft
5.23 1/8 4.85 1/8
6.72 1000 6.94 1000
8.06 1/4 8.79 1/4

Shows we were almost .4 up at the 1/8, fingers crossed the input shaft is all that is up with the box as we have a spare from Duke. 

:smokin:

Mick


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Irish GTR said:


> The very last bit "OH BUGGER"............................love it.


lol :thumbsup: .




mick , your doing what my nitro car use to do when i upped the power that , snapping shafts


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done Mick, Rob and all the crew, outstanding result and the 7s are without a doubt just around the corner, I just hope I get to see it happen while Im watching  
I did laugh at the "bugger" comment on the video too


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

A few Pictures taken by Ian Blackett:thumbsup::thumbsup:
























































Mick.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well done Mick
You're gonna have to stop all this going faster lark...you're costing me a fortune in re-editing..lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mick, was the car stable for the whole run? or was it getting out of shape like the rips 240 does half way down?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

some familiar faces in the back ground there to


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> mick, was the car stable for the whole run? or was it getting out of shape like the rips 240 does half way down?


Well.

It was all over the place mate. Its the very first time i knew it had balls

Its all good though.

Loads more to come from her.

That last run took my breath away though ffs. That was fast.

I was .4 up at the quarter on the last run.

Jesus Rob is the daddy.

I talked to Rob on the way home, Said Rob is that it now maxed out.

He said dude we are only just starting uke: lol Good Shit.

As they say All Records are meant to be broke:thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Just been reading this all! Great stuff and congrats to you Mick and Tweenie!
That's one smart looking 33 Mick!

:clap::thumbsup:

Henk


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

4.85 to the 1/8th, are you sure? what was the mph at that point, 150+? If so, thats mid 7s easy, better post the time slip mate.......

Looks like my idea for the NOS worked for ya, mid 1.2s are very good mate, well done.

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

well done guys ,nearly there ,the cars looks strong and seems still gentle off the line .awesome times


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Fantastic news Mick, top man mate. Congrats!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats awesome work!! Well done, looking forward to hearing more from how this goes over the season


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Excellent result mate, big well done! The car looks fantastic with its new paint/apperance.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Good style Mick :thumbsup: Looks like that shot of nitrous off the line had the desired effect. What were the conditions like on track?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Excellent result guys, so close.
Like Rob said, that's got potential for deep into the 7's.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good vid there pal. Love the emotion you should be an actor 

Well done Mick and Rob for the good work and colour change. Nearly there to the 7's but I'm sure it will happen soon.

Must be all that extra paint slowing you down  lol


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

has the white been retired?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

33 vspec said:


> has the white been retired?


Yes


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

are you going to sell or brake for parts?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Yes


Retired or repainted, lol.

Post up that 4.85 1/2 track time slip Mick.

Rob


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice! was on my way to the pod to watch but got called into work 1/2 way there 

well done guys, 7's are deffo next hey! :smokin:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Well done Mick and Rob. :clap:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Congrats Mick and all the Boys at TR Racing.

Have to say it was amazing to watch it taking off the line.

Good Luck for next time out, should be well into the 7's.

Tony


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Retired or repainted, lol.
> 
> Post up that 4.85 1/2 track time slip Mick.
> 
> Rob


Rob.

Tweenierob has it mate.

I will let him know you need to see it:thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Top job Mick. Good job Tweenie gave you warranty cover................

Looking good, some more tweaking and Mr B will be getting nervous. :thumbsup:

Will you be ready for Thunderball or next outing on 19th at Shakey?

DaveG


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Well done Mick and Team.... amazing to watch.

Dont worry dude... you'll get there without a doubt. As other have said... you're still leaving pretty soft off the line and you're still pulling good times. IMO theres plenty more to come. Watching the way thing zigzags down the strip .. hats off to you....


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Retired or repainted, lol.
> 
> Post up that 4.85 1/2 track time slip Mick.
> 
> Rob


Congrats on the times:thumbsup:

Would be good to see the slip as our GTR only ran 4.97 half track on the 7.57 run.

Also half track MPH?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is a video of the final run that broke the input shaft. Hopefully the slip will get posted soon?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Quick post from me, I WILL scan the timing slip tonight and post it.

Bit of misscommunication between me and mick when i drove up the fire road, he lost drive in 4th and not completely. I assumed the small bit of gear oil near the front of the box when i looked underneath was from a broken input shaft, my head was a bit messed up lol. 

I stayed late tonight and pulled the airshift box apart, as soon as i pulled the box out the shaft wasnt broken but the top of the front casing had a crack either side 
Quick stripdown and 4th gear is missing all its teeth on one gear and half of the other.

More later.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cheers for the vid Jeff.

That was deffo one that got away. I coasted for so long.

Ahhhh well next time. I am just glad i have had a bit of a test in her again.

Jeez i love it. It really looks like Rob's hard work has made things better.

Thank you Rob:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.


Mick


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome pics Mick, job well done too!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Cheers for the vid Jeff.
> 
> That was deffo one that got away. I coasted for so long.
> 
> ...


You go girl! 

Damn mick, this thing is a beast! 
I would love to come over for the next dragmeet and see this thing live! 

Keep it up mate. 

Cheers
Asim


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome run, that looks very very clean indeed and doesn't mess about - she is sounding a bit more like Heat Treatments car than it used to... you haven't mentioned it, but have you switched to meth or are you just on "petrol" + nitrous?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> You go girl!
> 
> Damn mick, this thing is a beast!
> I would love to come over for the next dragmeet and see this thing live!
> ...


Thank you Asim.

Its the very first time i felt like i didn't have time to change gear.

Roll on the next event once we get the box fixed.


Mick.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lith said:


> Awesome run, that looks very very clean indeed and doesn't mess about - she is sounding a bit more like Heat Treatments car than it used to... you haven't mentioned it, but have you switched to meth or are you just on "petrol" + nitrous?


Petrol and 100 shot of Noz.

Bigger jets are here in 2 weeks.


Mick.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome - very impressive, good luck for it getting all sorted and the next meet.... 7s are imminent


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Petrol and 100 shot of Noz.
> 
> Bigger jets are here in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


What type petrol? 


Man.. i just realized im a postwhore! I have over 1000 posts haha :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> What type petrol?
> 
> 
> Man.. i just realized im a postwhore! I have over 1000 posts haha :smokin:


VP Import fuel you whore you


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ahh Guys look at this DUKE WEB

Now that has just finished my weekend off and this:thumbsup::thumbsup:












































My Twins Won the County Cup on Sunday after winning the school cup on Thursday























What a start to the year.


Mick.:thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick - what has been changed on the car for this year ? I know you were having it all re-done, just wondered what the differences are now mate ?

Good luck for this year...and phone me as soon as that 7 arrives !!!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

> My Twins Won the County Cup on Sunday after winning the school cup on Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo Mick

Re: DUKE website
It's all about RESPECT:thumbsup:

Henk


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Daz said:


> Mick - what has been changed on the car for this year ? I know you were having it all re-done, just wondered what the differences are now mate ?
> 
> Good luck for this year...and phone me as soon as that 7 arrives !!!



Hi Daz.

Tweenierob has made some bits for the car. But as everyone knows his mapping is second to none.

The differences are Rob had time to have a play.


Mick.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cool...and with a years racing experience behind you you're better placed for racing the far.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Hi Daz.
> 
> Tweenierob has made some bits for the car. But as everyone knows his mapping is second to none.
> 
> ...



So true mate, having a couple of months to do what i wanted to has made a massive difference. Everything last year was last minute as i dont take any time away from customers cars to get Gaijin ready which makes it tight for time.
My only downer now is that weve been through the spare parts for the airshifter and we dont have what we need. 
Sods law i reckon were gonna wait for the parts if available 

Ive not stripped an airshifter box before so it was good to get stuck in, lets hope i can put it back together again  PMSL

As for time slips, Ive sent Rob Rips a copy of it as i dont want it posting.

Interesting rob said our 330ft was the same as his 240z but we were about .35 quicker at the 8th, we both reckon its prob down to the drive losses being less on our car.
Weve no exact figure for the power were making but rob reckons 1600hp region which is nice lol.

I'm not going to make any assumptions on the future but it looks like were going in the right direction 

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Just to add massive thanks to everyone who mucked in on saturday!!
I did write a bloody manuscript sunday morning but my pc crashed 

The day started off by the bloody oil pump failing getting the car off the trailer FFS!
The oil pump jammed and ripped 6 teeth off the belt, so not only did i strip the oil pump down and rebuild it on site but we run all day with a ****ed oil pump belt 
Never to be repeated again!! I took full responsibility for running with the damaged belt.

Reece/HT i'm gonna try and give you guys a call if i can find a number, ive got a funny question for you... 

Fingers crossed we can get back out soon.

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

is it April 1st today ? :chuckle:




tweenierob said:


> Weve no exact figure for the power were making but rob reckons 1600hp region which is nice lol.
> 
> Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> is it April 1st today ? :chuckle:


The black dyno dont lie

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> The black dyno dont lie
> 
> Rob


Very true.

Now I'm not sure why Tweenie doesn't want the timeslip posted, but I can confirm I have just seen what "appears" to be the real deal.

Although based on the weight tweenie told me the car was it worked out around 1400whp, lets forget hp for a while cause it doesn't really matter but there are a few things I'm sure we'll all agree on:

The "blue" is heavier than the "green" (Mick, John)
The blue 60fted alot slower than the green. 
The blue got to 1/2 track quicker and going alot faster.

Then if you compare timeslips (the 7.7 @ 175 on Johns thread):
The blue was still slightly behind the green at the 330ft mark although gaining fast due to the 2nd stage of NOS kicking in once in 2nd. (100 off the line and an extra 100 once in 2nd as far as I understand)
By 1/2 track the green has 4.97 sec and doing 139mph yet the blue is there in 4.89 sec doing 149mph I'm told (seen the 4.89 but not the 149)

The green then went on to 7.7 @ 175mph.

Based on that, and the fact that its easy to add 35mph to a run like that, it sure looks like the blue was on for a 7.5 at around 182-184mph.

On my 7.8 @ 177mph I had these numbers:

60ft 1.28
330 3.39
1/8th 5.12 @ 142mph
1/4 7.86 @ 177.4mph with alot of trans slip in top gear

I was told the blue was 1300kg and to get 1300kg to do 7.5 @ 182 needs aprox 1400whp, who knows what actual bhp that works out to be with that trans and in that car but 1600 might not be far from it with that boost and that much NOS.

If the timeslip is true, IMO, Micks in for one hell of a ride once it survives a full run.

If i've made a mistake or something doesn't look/sound right please advise.

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

In no particular order!

1. Mr Be probably has a few kilos on Mr W at a personal level 
2. You can't argue with the maths!
3. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the 8sec vid was the exhaust a bit black, which suggests a tad rich Mr Tweenie? (Not like you) Or was that a NOS precaution?
4. Which means there is more available on tap?
5. 7.5 sounds good to me, the 60 foot alone offers prospects.
6. Mr Br does need to be nervous.
7. The twins haircuts were clearly the strategy master stroke in winning the cup..... 
along with the raw meat you feed them on..........
8. So when is the trial at Old Trafford then Mick? Does either play on the right wing, I think Sir Alex will be needing one next season........

DaveG


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

ATCO said:


> エーティーシーオー


Completely off topic, but it has always perplexed me - what does ATCO stand for?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Available
To 
Cast
Observation

Disect
And
Voice
Explaination

In
Shortmans

Abreviated

Mathmatical
Undertones
Making
People
Truely
Yawn

Hows that for a quick effort?? :banned:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Quick stripdown and *4th gear is missing all its teeth *on one gear and half of the other


Awesome effort ......

What box is it ?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Lith said:


> Completely off topic, but it has always perplexed me - what does ATCO stand for?


Talk about an invitation to every numpty on the planet to wisecrack....... 

ATCO= Air Traffic Controller or Air Traffic Control Officer

My Company is into aviation, note sponsor name on Garage Bomber!

No, it has nothing to do with those green lawnmowers, although I have done a bit of landscape gardening in my time when over shooting a corner! 

Back to topic.

DaveG, aka ATCO, aka Numpty.....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Awesome effort ......
> 
> What box is it ?


Its an HKS air shifter.

Mick.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome result Mick, looks like it's gonna be one hell of a season! :thumbsup:

The Duke site says this according to google :



> *European record*
> 
> 33GTR active in the UK in 2007 was record 4WD Europe.
> Recorded ET: 8.062 final velocity was @ 173 mph. 4 more hoping to repair the record was broken and the input shaft speed. Travel video here! BY-Mick


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Mick Begley caught in the act!!*

The secret behind Mick Begley's personal best in Gaijin is out! Mick is caught on camera cleaning his own car!! This never previously witnessed event took place at Santa Pod on April 4th 2009 just before Mick and Gaijin ran a personal best. Rumour has it that a coat of Begley Brothers Super Slip Polish was applied before the run. 






:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hugo said:


> Awesome result Mick, looks like it's gonna be one hell of a season! :thumbsup:
> 
> The Duke site says this according to google :


Funny shit mate lol.

Mick.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

No wonder the car is so fast.... Mick, there is no meat on you!!  :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> No wonder the car is so fast.... Mick, there is no meat on you!!  :smokin:


EXACTLY what I was going to say, Jesus man EAT SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> The secret behind Mick Begley's personal best in Gaijin is out! Mick is caught on camera cleaning his own car!! This never previously witnessed event took place at Santa Pod on April 4th 2009 just before Mick and Gaijin ran a personal best. Rumour has it that a coat of Begley Brothers Super Slip Polish was applied before the run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your some boy Jeff 

Good man.

Mick.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Mick

Keith asked me to tell you a big well done on that awesome time at the weekend.

He said your starts are getting better and you will maybe kick his ass off the line now lol.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> He said your starts are getting better and you will maybe kick his ass off the line now lol.


I'd tell Keith not to worry, 60fting better on a time slip and kicking ass off the line in a race are 2 very different things mate


----------



## tanaka (Sep 10, 2007)

Good to see the competion saying well done.

Does mr barnes not have big enough balls to say well done FFS


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> EXACTLY what I was going to say, Jesus man EAT SOMETHING!!!!


maybe he's just realy commited to keeping the weight down lol :chuckle:

i cant realy comment i supose as im a skinny bugger any way :nervous: even though skinny 13 stone before the damn colitis thing


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol id be the best racer then! im lucky if i stay upright in a strong wind! ROFL

its all about power to weight 

Its all looking good Mick, sucks you have to wait for bits for the gearbox! Cant see you at shakey on the 19th now then?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> maybe he's just realy commited to keeping the weight down lol :chuckle:


Maybe, but surely at this stage the priorety should lie with doing something about his hair???
Either shave it right off or at least die it ffs mate


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> EXACTLY what I was going to say, Jesus man EAT SOMETHING!!!!


x2! A few of these should do you right!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

G40tee said:


> lol id be the best racer then! im lucky if i stay upright in a strong wind! ROFL
> 
> its all about power to weight
> 
> Its all looking good Mick, sucks you have to wait for bits for the gearbox! Cant see you at shakey on the 19th now then?


I have spoken to Koichi from Duke about the forth gear fingers crossed:thumbsup:

If anyone can get the bits it's him

Koichi reply.


Hi Mick!


A part of air shifter of a new article is not available. 

However, I look for it with every effort. 

I pray for good luck!

KOICHI SABURI

Also Tweenierob has a plan.

When the Tweenierob plan starts it always turns good as he is the daddy.


Mick.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome!

So i have heard! Will experience some more of his talent in a couple of days a bit closer to home! 

Cant wait to see it myself! Robs '32 was a weapon and id dread to think what being in yours is like!

Get the old trophie cabinet warmed up little big man!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I just want to thank Tweenierob and Justin big time here.

As a friend and a tuner.

Without these guys i would not be talking on this thread.

Yes the car is the old Duke car whom i respect as well big time.

But i can't respect rob enough for what he has done.

He took on one of the fastest GTR'S in the world and made it faster, Not just by plugging in to the ecu and mapping her far far from it. Regardless to Robs magic mapping skills his knowledge, Expertise and excitement to the GTR spurred me on as well.

What the man doesn't know about the GTR is untrue. He has tested things on his own car before he did work to the Gaijin wtf is that all about.

It is about time Tweenierob has some serious recognition from me.

Its all good me saying Rob is the daddy and all that shit.

But the truth is Tweenierob is far better than everyone thinks.

I am not saying this for the crack.

The proof is on the black stuff.

TR RACING:thumbsup: The daddys

Mick


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

time slip ?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Andy W said:


> time slip ?


What he said. Lets see it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, although I have seen part of what looks like the real thing, I think if your going to claim this and that or at least go public with most of the contents of said slip, its only fair you scan the whole thing and post it.

T Rob, surely there can't be anything of national security on the slip you have?

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> He took on one of the fastest GTR'S in the world and made it faster


Mmmmmm? 




m6beg said:


> The proof is on the black stuff. Mick


8.06 not backed up and a missing timeslip 

Now THATS for the crack :smokin:

FFS just post the slip or its all just dribble, lol.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

What is meant by "the black stuff" ? 
Is it the track you are talking about?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

/\ Yep. The drag strip.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

almost as fast as this one !!
GreekDragster.com | Öùôïãñáößåò - Photos | Ï÷Þìáôá Dragster - Dragster Vehicles | Duke Racing RH7 Drag GTR


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

max1 said:


> almost as fast as this one !!
> GreekDragster.com | Öùôïãñáößåò - Photos | Ï÷Þìáôá Dragster - Dragster Vehicles | Duke Racing RH7 Drag GTR


lol - Best post so far sir, good work!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

rb30r34 said:


> What he said. Lets see it.


I was up there, and had several packets of Walkers with my lunch, you know what us poor people are like Mick we always drop litter


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy W said:


> I was up there, and had several packets of Walkers with my lunch, you know what us poor people are like Mick we always drop litter


Why didn't you come over and say hello mate if you were there.:sadwavey:

Deffo come over next time dude.:smokin:

Mick


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i was busy calming Mr B's nerves ..... ready for our night out


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Andy W said:


> I was up there


Was that you in the orange car?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

max1 said:


> almost as fast as this one !!
> GreekDragster.com | Öùôïãñáößåò - Photos | Ï÷Þìáôá Dragster - Dragster Vehicles | Duke Racing RH7 Drag GTR


Hang on, this can't be the "white" can it? Mick told me all his car needed was wipers and a headlight back in and it was a full trim street car 

Where's that time slip..........


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Hang on, this can't be the "white" can it? Mick told me all his car needed was wipers and a headlight back in and it was a full trim street car
> 
> Where's that time slip..........


And when did i tell you it would be a full trim street car

I said wipers on head light in and it would be a road car having the crack.

Why on earth would i want to drive this car on the road Rob?

Its a drag GTR and always will be.

Regarding the timing slip.

I thought Rob showed you it.

Anyway if you need anymore info just give me or Rob a shout.

Mick. Edit to say the Gaijin is a full trim road car with TV and big Subs in the boot near the noz bottle


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Gaijin is a full trim road car with TV and big Subs in the boot near the noz bottle


Wicked innit.:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Booya! 

Dey see me rollin' dey haytin!!

Braap!

LOL


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Booya!
> 
> Dey see me rollin' dey haytin!!
> 
> ...


lol 


Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Whens the next run for the Gaijin Mick?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

max1 said:


> almost as fast as this one !!
> GreekDragster.com | Öùôïãñáößåò - Photos | Ï÷Þìáôá Dragster - Dragster Vehicles | Duke Racing RH7 Drag GTR


Thats where the pic is from!

I have the black pic only and could never find any more info anywhere!

We took a 7 sec car and made it do 8's 

I'm the daddy lol

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Them pics are from the max power mag.

See its all about the homies lads.

Gonna fit another sub tonight me thinks and get another Amp 


Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Well if you pulled all that sh*t out you might have a chance of matching the times the car has already done, lol

Get that box fixed and get out there......

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Gonna fit another sub tonight me thinks and get another Amp
> 
> Mick.


You could try fitting a Sat Nav that doesn't take you through farmers fields? :nervous:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I said wipers on head light in and it would be a road car having the crack.



Yeah, I think I got that at the time mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

m6beg said:


> I just want to thank Tweenierob and Justin big time here.
> 
> As a friend and a tuner.
> 
> ...



Jesus you are some lickar5e.:chuckle:

Fair play to you and Rob though.Respect.

Looking forward to seeing you and the bro John at TOTB this year.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

matt j said:


> You could try fitting a Sat Nav that doesn't take you through farmers fields? :nervous:


lol its all about the trailer skills


Mick


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

keep all the gear in there and seel up the car and fill with helium to bring the weight back down and cross the line at the end screaming like a chipmunk when you hit the 7's , best of both worlds :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

matt j said:


> Was that you in the orange car?


no Matt i own a Stagea


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> lol its all about the trailer skills
> 
> Mick


Mick, impressive trailer skills mate and not forgetting Rob's traffic diverting skills  Quality weekend mate :thumbsup:



Andy W said:


> no Matt i own a Stagea


Ah ok, I'm sure someone said you were driving an orange GT-R on Sat.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> lol its all about the trailer skills
> 
> 
> Mick


Don't mention trailers!!:chairshot:flame:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Don't mention trailers!!:chairshot:flame:


Woops!! Sorry Jeff i forgot.

Mick.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

so what has actually changed?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Still no time slip ? perhaps this got in the way


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

:chuckle:

btw i was driving the orange gtst on sat


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol at the banter,

Mick, it seems gearboxes cant handle Robs mapping skills!

Mine has come off worse for wear (a.k.a. sounds like a hollinger but unfortunately isnt  ) after todays mapping session but good god that man has talent!

The car is brutal and i love it! (just wish i could drive it! haha) Dont think ill struggle for parts as much as you probably are though! 

You did a good job on those gears though mate! Had a butchers today! good effort!

Go hard or go home at the end of the day!

Impressed with Johns car too, is going to be a right little beasty after this bout of 'mods' cough grinders and cutters  


Chris


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

chris dont tell me you"ve finaly got yours back onthe road


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha on then straight back off again! (im systematically going roun the car breaking things so it will all be eventually uprated and be bulletproof! haha)

dont worry will be sorted asap!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

lol, bloody gearboxes a,ive heard even the 35"s suffer with dodgy gearboxes?i think your spot on about rob knowing how to map acar.he should do by now though i guess:chuckle::chuckle:do you know wene micks in action next?? on the track that is:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol 35 gearboxes are not friendly either . . . 

Im sure Mick will be back whenever he sorts the gearbox, whether he can find spares or have new bits made. He is a Begley so will get it done one way or the other  and will probably involve a lot of banter between people on here but meh! thats part of the fun!

In all honesty, Rob is the tits . . . very skilled, honest, well priced and a laugh to be around.

Rob mate, i reckon Harry should have your phone strapped to his hand 24/7 it may get answered that way!   haha Lifes a bee hatch when youre in demand eh matey!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i dont know rob personaly but the way every one talks about him , you might as well chuck out every one in buckingham palace and move rob in


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

well personaly after thinking about it what i should be doing is slagging him off left right and centre then he wouldnt be busy and get my car in straight away!! well i guess mick might still want him working on his motor?:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Is this going to be back out again this year then ?


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

Definately....

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

TR Racing said:


> Definately....
> 
> Rob


Excellent, looking forward to seeing 4.8 149 @ 1/2 track on a slip that hasn't been messed with :thumbsup:

Mid 7s/185 should be no problem aye, just come back as it was and do a full run, job done, best of luck:smokin:

Rob


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

any idea when ?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Why do you ask?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Probably cause we are all keen to see the beast run again


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

I miss Mick's cheer leading


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

*blast from the past*

Gearbox repairs are imminent


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Ego repairs are imminent



:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Why are you changing my quotes Andy??
Write your own please :wavey:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

It was quicker that typing it all out, took me less than 8 seconds


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Andy W said:


> It was quicker that typing it all out, took me less than 8 seconds


Thats cool.

I'm sure Mick will show us all that they were on a blinder that run as when talking to him afterwards he was very sure that the car had never previously felt anything like as quick as it did on that run, real shame the box broke and there were quite a few nervous people in NZ I tell ya!!:nervous::nervous:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

What is this? MSN chat?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

skyrocker said:


> What is this? MSN chat?


Yeah, whys that?

I've discussed lots of things to do with the "white" or "Blue" with Tweenie and Mick on MSN.

After a few beers Mick is very free flowing  and quite fun to talk to.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Ahh I see now... how funny then! :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

My Gear box is fixed.

Mick.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Time to get back out there then Mr B....see what you can do at the end of the season


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Daz said:


> Time to get back out there then Mr B....see what you can do at the end of the season


So so true Daz:smokin:

Mick.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Fantastic news Mick.

Can't wait to see the 'other':chuckle: blue car run again :bowdown1:

When and where??????????????

Jeff

.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Fantastic news Mick.
> 
> ...



Lol Jeff:bowdown1:

I am racing in Ireland this weekend coming in the all Ireland Drag Championships held at Bishops Court.

Its not a full track more like a runway.

I cant wait to get back in the seat.

I will be going to the pod to do a RWYB soon though.


Mick.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Wish mine was fixed, I've had serious withdrawal symptoms all year!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Wish mine was fixed, I've had serious withdrawal symptoms all year!


TR RACING:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Lol Jeff:bowdown1:
> 
> I am racing in Ireland this weekend coming in the all Ireland Drag Championships held at Bishops Court.
> 
> ...


Any chance of getting to the Japshow Finale? would be great to see you run there sometime on the Sunday Mick.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

blue34 said:


> Any chance of getting to the Japshow Finale? would be great to see you run there sometime on the Sunday Mick.


I don't see why not.

Mick.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Lol Jeff:bowdown1:
> 
> I am racing in Ireland this weekend coming in the all Ireland Drag Championships held at Bishops Court.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this !!!!!! :thumbsup:
Hopefully be running my own car .


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*gear box*

nice one mick,bet your itching to get behind the wheel again mate:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

herman said:


> nice one mick,bet your itching to get behind the wheel again mate:thumbsup:


I can't bleedin wait Herman:smokin::smokin:

Mick.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Bishopscourt Should be good craic alrite... See you there Mick...:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

T04Z GTR said:


> Bishopscourt Should be good craic alrite... See you there Mick...:thumbsup:


See you there

Mick.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Well done Mick - you are a very patient man  Good luck on the run mate :smokin:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Bring the Trophy back with you Mick.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*mick*

and your gearbox in one piece:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

We just arrived in Ireland:bowdown1:

Having a few Guiness's with Wendy and the boys.

God what a wonderful place makes me want to move back

Mick.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

m6beg said:


> We just arrived in Ireland:bowdown1:
> 
> Having a few Guiness's with Wendy and the boys.
> 
> ...


All the best with the runs Mick.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

m6beg said:


> We just arrived in Ireland:bowdown1:
> 
> Having a few Guiness's with Wendy and the boys.
> 
> ...


Glad your enjoying your stay Mick !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

m6beg said:


> We just arrived in Ireland:bowdown1:
> 
> Having a few Guiness's with Wendy and the boys.
> 
> ...


Give me a shout if you fancy heading out for a few more & i bit of craic later this evening Mick...:thumbsup: 

Si...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mick I have just got back from holiday. How did the car run?

Jeff.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Mick I have just got back from holiday. How did the car run?
> 
> Jeff.


Didnt get on too bad considering.... I said to mick yesterday for comedy value we should have taken the nitrous, i cant believe his reply to me was 'but we might have smashed it'!! lol

Looks promising for our next outing as a couple of small changes have been made, even more interesting is running at japshow along with Andys old car Fujjin.

At least the weather is looking more promising compared to last year lol.

9.5, 8.8, 8.3 then two guinesses 

Such a shame its so close to the end of the season now.

Rob


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Didnt get on too bad considering.... I said to mick yesterday for comedy value we should have taken the nitrous, i cant believe his reply to me was 'but we might have smashed it'!! lol
> 
> Looks promising for our next outing as a couple of small changes have been made, even more interesting is running at japshow along with Andys old car Fujjin


Has Andy sold Fujin ??? or is that its coming out of the Shed for the first time in a while ??


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Has Andy sold Fujin ??? or is that its coming out of the Shed for the first time in a while ??


Ive not heard directly what the score is so wont comment, either way ive been told he is driving the car so it would be nice to see him line up against mick. 

Rob


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Has Andy sold Fujin ??? or is that its coming out of the Shed for the first time in a while ??


it's coming out to play on October 4th, for japshow, aiming for 7's!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

That is correct we shall be giving it 100%.

I can't wait:thumbsup:.

Mick.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

First run me Vs Mick... luckily i am in charge of the laptop  

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> First run me Vs Mick... luckily i am in charge of the laptop


Sorry Mick, I thought you said 0.8 Bar for the 1st run, not 1.8 Bar haha! :nervous:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

ChristianR said:


> it's coming out to play on October 4th, for japshow, aiming for 7's!


Sure its being suposedly "built to do 7s" since it was built and "aiming for 7s or a world record run" everytime it has run.

I,ll believe it when I see it.

Go on Mbeg is what I say.:clap:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Howd it go, any news?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Howd it go, any news?


This weekend comming Rob Get a grip Dear Chap

Mick.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> This weekend comming Rob Get a grip Dear Chap
> 
> Mick.


Rob gets a bit over excited when a new world record is on the way. He will never last another week waiting for you to do it Mick.

GOOD LUCK.


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Rob gets a bit over excited when a new world record is on the way. He will never last another week waiting for you to do it Mick.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> 
> ...


Agreed, the "down under boys" are awaiting news of the new target to aim for and the suspence is killing us.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Heat Treatments have acknowledged the attempt on their website, would be amazing to hear about a low 7s run being done with a GTR! 

Good luck with this Mick and Rob, having seen how other GTRs behave once pushing under 8s passes you're likely to have some exciting times  

Please someone, keep the forum up to date with progress from the day!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes, there's quite a bit of talk in Aussie about it too.
4.8 to 1/2 track @ 149mph (pretty sure those were the numbers) on the last proper run when the box broke at 1/2 track is showing signs of something very special indeed.

Best of luck.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

All I can say is we will be giving it 100%, I just hope to god the box will hold the power, If it does then we should see a good time.

Not long to find out now, And I am eating salad lol

Also its very nice to get some recognition from the big boys:clap:
Two years ago i would of never of dreamed to be in this position, Just goes to show if you follow your dreams anything can be achieved.


Mick.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is Heat Treatments update: HTL Racing - Workshop


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Just goes to show if you follow your dreams anything can be achieved. Mick.


Couldn't agree more, I would have never thought we'd run 7s in a car we brought as a low 10 street car a year earlier.

Get stuck in, work hard and have the right attitude and you'll do well,

Best of luck mate. :thumbsup:

I spose the next question will be who'll be the first to run a 6 with a RB 

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

cracking website & be good to see progress on their GTR & 350 over the next few months 

bloody hell Mick - no pressure then after a statement like that !! 100% sure we will beat them - now that is confidence !


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*good luck*

hope all goes well this weekend for you mick and rob (and all tr guys),i for one will be keeping aclose eye on here for your progress guys:thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

NO PRESSURE!!! lol

Weve got 8 customers cars running plus mick and mine, Jesus justin n harry will be busy  D
I'm also working on getting another car ready which is going well, My missus aint very happy with the hours i'm putting in but its all about the extra mile i say 

Bed time and 6am start.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> NO PRESSURE!!! lol


Haha well saying things like "100% sure we'll beat them" and talking about smashing the world record means that the Gaijin best be on the best of forms... so I really don't envy you Tweenie (well, unless/until it delivers), there's clearly an expectation that she's going to go 7.56x at worst and seriously the combination of track, driver and car have clearly each individually got to be of world beating standards and the gauntlet has been thrown.

opcorn:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> .......... My missus aint very happy with the hours i'm putting in .....................
> Rob


Hey Rob, would that be the Swedish au pair, or was it old pair? 

'Mr Rob, vilken lång slaglängd du har! 

Vad kan vi göra på din bärbara dator .......'

Explain that to the Misses! 

Good luck to everyone, sorry I cannot be there.

DaveG


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lith said:


> Haha well saying things like "100% sure we'll beat them" and talking about smashing the world record means that the Gaijin best be on the best of forms... so I really don't envy you Tweenie, there's clearly an expectation that she's going to go 7.56x at worst and seriously the combination of track, driver and car have clearly each individually got to be of world beating standards and the gauntlet has been thrown.
> 
> opcorn:


Lol, I just spoke to mick on the phone and we both laughed at who could of given them the above info, certainly neither of us have said it?
I'm not gonna sit here and lie, we have one goal for the weekend.... Its been our goal for a while and that is our main aim. There are things i need the car and driver to do of which i am 100% confident in both, once we have reached our target of a 7 i will wind the power back in (and more).
I am not letting the car go out full power until our goal is reached, weve done the broken gearbox thing and in reality its still a poss to break it again.
To go straight out for the world record would be stupid, as soon as we up the power again we are into the unknown.
With the new 4wd setup and Fcon changes i am hoping to not see such big differences between front and rear wheel speeds 2/3rds track and fingers crossed more power top end.
As usual, we can only see on the day.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Lol, I just spoke to mick on the phone and we both laughed at who could of given them the above info, certainly neither of us have said it? Rob


Better sue the papers then 

Best of luck, both of you,

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

ATCO said:


> Hey Rob, would that be the Swedish au pair, or was it old pair?
> 
> 'Mr Rob, vilken lång slaglängd du har!
> 
> ...


for anyone that was wondering according to google...

'Mr Rob, vilken lång slaglängd du har! (the long stroke you have)

Vad kan vi göra på din bärbara dator .......' (what can you on your laptop)


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> NO PRESSURE!!! lol
> 
> Weve got 8 customers cars running plus mick and mine, Jesus justin n harry will be busy  D
> I'm also working on getting another car ready which is going well, My missus aint very happy with the hours i'm putting in but its all about the extra mile i say
> ...


making the excuses already I see  :flame:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

blue34 said:


> for anyone that was wondering according to google...
> 
> 'Mr Rob, vilken lång slaglängd du har! (the long stroke you have)
> 
> Vad kan vi göra på din bärbara dator .......' (what can you on your laptop)


For anyone really wondering, Rob thought he travelled alot being in Sweden this week until he discovered I'm actually in central Africa...... even seen a GTS here!

Also the corrected googlish is:

Mr Rob, what a long stroke your have! 
What else can you do on your laptop...... (its laptops not poles in sweden) 

DaveG
Still in Central Africa and about to go for a beer and watch the footy.


----------

